# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Fiesta de la Magia en Móstoles

## Dow

acabo de recibir una invitación del mago Anzzus y creo que sería guai poner aquí la info sobre el tema... cuento:


Viernes 5 de Mayo a partir de las 23:00 en el bar musical / discoteca "Kerbara", Centro Comercial "El Centro Villafontana", Móstoles, Madrid, Fiesta de la Magia, confirmada la asistencia de Aisman y más gentecilla guai... dicho está.


salud!

----------


## BusyMan

-borrado-

----------


## Dow

dije "y más gentecilla guai..."   date por aludido si quieres dentro de gentecilla guai jajaja, es que ya había cerrado la ventanita de conversación con Anzzus y no recordaba nombres, soy así de despistado... pues nada, ya nos vemos el viernes, por cierto, busy, es el día de tu cumpleaños o es otro pero lo celebras ese? es curiosidad, nada más...

salud!

----------


## MagoJaume

Pues un servidor se une a la celebracíón del cumpleaños de Busy celebrando también el mío el viernes en esta discoteca.

P.D. Alguien puede postyear como llegar?

----------


## Gandalf

Coñe... ¿el centro comercial es ese que en frente tiene una obra de un parking que está durando toda la vida?

Down, dices que es a partir de las 23:00. ¿Pero a esa hora estareis todos por allí o más tarde? Lo digo por que yo doy clases de salsa cerca pero termino sobre la una. Por saber si me pasaré y no estará ni el tato.

----------


## KlinKlan

> Sólo de Aisman...?
> 
> El Busy celebra su primer cuarto de siglo el viernes 5 de mayo en la susodicha discoteca.
> Se prevée una asistencia masiva de gente...(que me conozcan a mi o no eso ya no lo se)
> Pásate, saluda y a lo mejor te cae una copilla soy así de majo
> 
> También se confirma la asistencia de Raul Laguna, Riverson y Pablo Poza!!
> 
> Nos vemos


Ey, felicidades!, allí estaré si no sucede nada antimágico porque por móstoles voy un montón, te llevaré la vía mágica de regalo   :Wink: . Por cierto, eso está en la calle villafontana como su propio nombre indica?

----------


## Dow

la calle se llama Calle de Simón Hernández...



http://callejero.paginasamarillas.es...site=callejero


ese es el callejero de páginas amarillas, no sé si es exáctamente ese número, el 53, pero si no lo es, es ahí al ladito jiji


Jaume, si ya tienes coche, ya sabes... ejem ejem


salud!

----------


## Dow

> Coñe... ¿el centro comercial es ese que en frente tiene una obra de un parking que está durando toda la vida?
> 
> Down, dices que es a partir de las 23:00. ¿Pero a esa hora estareis todos por allí o más tarde? Lo digo por que yo doy clases de salsa cerca pero termino sobre la una. Por saber si me pasaré y no estará ni el tato.




se me olvidaba, gandalf... no tengo ni idea jiji, en la invitación pone "a partir de las 23:00", no sé a qué hora acabará ni nada... lo siento



salud!

----------


## vcopola

pero habra actuaciones y demas no :Confused: ?
bueno me acercare de todas formas, total lo tengo a 5 min  :Smile1: 
Y Marco Antonio no le pillara lejos no??

----------


## BusyMan

Por distintos motivos logísticos no vamos a poder asistir a la fiesta del viernes.

Una pena. Sobre todo por no poder veros, no poder dar las gracias en persona a Anzzus, no ver a Jaume que hace años que no le veo!! (dónde te metes tío??) y no poder recibir la vía mágica!! jaja ya me la traerás otro día a la SEI  :Wink1: 

Pues eso, pasaoslo muy bien y siento el cambio de planes

----------


## MagoJaume

Busy es una pena que no te puedas venir... ya celebraremos los cumpleaños otro día.. por cierto el tuyo que día es??

Por lo que estoy "missing" es entre un curso que como siempre son por las tardes y la agetreada vida aeroportuaria n he podido.. de todas formas se supone que ahora tendré más tiempo así k me volveré a poder escapar al menos los lunes.

----------


## vcopola

Al final es en Mostoles o no :Confused: como ha editado Bussyman el mensaje y pone que se traslada a la avenida de brasil :Confused:

----------


## KlinKlan

uhmmm,vaya..., entonces al final no hay fiesta en el sitio? a ver alguien que ilumine nuestras agendas... pues te iba a llevar un regalo aunque no fuera de magia  :Smile1:

----------


## BusyMan

NONONO

La fiesta de la magia sigue siendo en Móstoles, no mezclemos cosas.

Lo que os decía es que los que íbamos a ir por mi cumpleaños nos juntaremos la final en Avda Brasil.

Pero la fiesta va a seguir siendo allí y va a ser la caña.

Perdón por la confusión

----------


## Felipe

Felicidades por tu cumple Busy. ¡Qué lejos me quedan esos 25! ¡Qué lo pases bien!

----------


## vcopola

Pues me pasare entonces, auqnue nadie me ha contestado de si hay espectaculos o no??o si cuesta entrar pero bueno iremos de todas formas.

----------


## Dow

yo no tengo ni idea de si habrán actuaciones, me imagino que sí, es lo suyo en una fiesta de magia, no?


una pena, Busy... no te conozco ni nada, pero bueno, una pena  :117:

----------


## Gandalf

> una pena, Busy... no te conozco ni nada, pero bueno, una pena


Naaaaa... 
tampoco te pierdes mucho.


 :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## Dow

bueno... pues ya fue la fiesta... y tal...  :roll: 


poca gente, poquísimos magos (Anzzus, Jaume, y Aisman que no se decidió a hacer nada...) bueno, no huvo actuaciones... era una discoteque con algo de animación mágica, si hubiera ido más gente, y más magos, por supuesto, habría sido mucho mejor, pero bueno, no estuvo mal.



salud!

----------


## Ella

y de mujeres como estuvo la cosa :Confused:

----------


## Dow

mujeres magas, ninguna, y mujeres no magas.... varias, entre ellas una gogó con mini mini mini falda, camiseta play boy y barita mágica, jiji


oye!! Ella!!!! que quieres un cachorrito!!!! :Confused: ? te voy a mandar un privado ya mismo, muahaha

----------


## Gandalf

Siento no haber podido ir como era mi intención.

Me puso muy malito ayer por la noche, creo que fueron los espárragos  :evil:  

El caso es que estaba en la calle cuando me decidí por volverme a casita y me quedé con las ganas de ir. No habría mejorado la fiesta, pero por lo menos nos habríamos conocido. Otra vez será.

----------


## MagoJaume

Pues como ya ha dicho Dow no hubo actuaciones de magia, aunque si que pudimos ver a Anzzus haciendo magia entre los asistentes y poco más que hicimos los demás.. para la próxima a ver si viene más gente.

P.D. Busy ya hablamos para tomarnos unas copas por los cumpleaños.

----------

